

Ask HN: What are some best practices/strategies for backing up a web app - booruguru

I'm building a social bookmarking site and I'm looking for some advice on automated backups (scripts, third-party services, etc.) so my app doesn't turn into the next Ma.gnolia.
======
aiurtourist
You'll need to outline a bit more of your technology stack before anyone will
be able to help you.

~~~
booruguru
Sorry about that. Here it is:

CentOS/Apache/cPanel/PHP/MYSQL

~~~
aiurtourist
There's lots of information on how to do backups. For starters, back up your
data and back up your code. If you're using a VPS, see if you can take a
snapshot as a backup.

Above all - I learned this the hard way - make sure you can restore from your
backups. Try a full rebuild from your backups. You'll learn a lot.

